# 223 wssm



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any body shooting a 223 wssm? I got 1 but seams I am always grabbing my rem 788 varmit or my rem r-15 in 223 cal. I find that most shots are under 200 yds. I shot a few dogs with the wssm and they dropped in place. Ammo is pricey but getting started into reloading.Thoughts or opinions appreciated.


----------



## 223 WSSM (Jan 25, 2010)

I shoot a 22 mag, a 223 rem, and a 223 WSSM. The 223 WSSM has great ballistics, but getting it to shot good was a lot of work. Its a Winchester Stealth II, with a Leupold on it. IT WILL NOT SHOOT FACTORY LOADS!!!! They tumble. Every hand load I have made up for it has shot well though. 
I use Nosler, Hornady, and Speer bullets. 40 to 55 grain. I will be using all Berger bullets as soon as I use up all the bullets I have now! I will also shoot a little heavier bullets from now on too. 50 to 64 grain, but 62 grain mainly. The heavier bullets shoot better out of my 1-9 twist on my rifle. 
I use IMR 4064 and Winchester 760 powder. Most of my loads use 42 to 46 grains of powder. 
Winchester, Leupold, and Berger, deadly!!!! Kris Mankey


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

I had one and I couldn't get it to shoot with factory loads. So i sold it to a buddy but he has since bought reloading dies and i reload it for him and it does pretty good now. The heavier bullets work better 55 gr. to 62 gr. I use H 414 powder and it he likes it so I think the 223 WSSM can be a good round with some work. i like the 243 WSSM better.


----------

